# Mini PP & A Tricked Out Caimen



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet skiff. That hull color isn't white is it. It's got a hint of mint to it right? If so.....swwweeeet!
I know a lot of people have been tricking those caimen out lately but what I really like are the ones that are excessively basic! Kinda like the older ones when you first started that line.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

believe they call it bonefish white...it's a sweet boat, and I'm glad it will be heading to louisiana! (dont' see the "irony" though  ) I fish in Capt. Devin's turf, and can't wait to see this one..(not too many poling skiffs out there)


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

To be honest with you, the more I look at those ported Power Poles the less I like em. I can definatly see a need for it in the super shallow segment of the market. 

Sweet Caimen none the less.


----------

